# Nice Modern Arnis video clip by Guro Ken Dejesus.



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 28, 2006)

Here is a clip featuring a variety of Modern Arnis techniques.  Enjoy.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3012109807735075976&q=modern+arnis

This is a clip made by Ken DeJesus and is over on googlevideo!

Here is Ken's website in Florida.
http://www.modernarnis.cc/


----------

